# Topstar 777 Abzocke



## Gregor (18 April 2011)

Bekam wie viele eine Rechnung über 96 Euro nur fürs angebliche Voten  für die DSDS-Stars der RTLsendung.Dahinter steckt die Firma O. M. aus Berlin.Es handelt sich hier um arglistige Täuschung,da man zunächst nicht die mit der Abstimmung verbundene Kosten/Premienmitgliedschaft erkennt.Auch die AGBS sind stümperhaft ,nicht so zulässig,wie sie da stehen,auch in Bezug auf Verträge etc.Auf den Seiten hilferuf.de - Herzlich willkommen! und www. gutefrage.net  stehen viele Geschädigte.auf www. Comuterbild.de steht die Seite Popstar 777 auch unter den Abzockfirmen.Auf den beiden erstgenannten ist merkwürdigerweise jeweils ein kurzfristig Angemeldeter der allein auf weiter Flur für die Rechte der Abzockfirma kämpft.Meiner Ansicht nach ist dieser von dem Abzockunternehmen selbst,um sogar hier durch Einschüchterungen viele zum Zahlen zu veranlassen. Die Geschädigten die alle eine Rechnung bekamen,2 J.Mitgliedschaft sollten wissen,das so eine Abzockfirma es garnicht bis zum Gericht kommen lässt,weil Sie ohnehin verlieren und für die Klage noch Geld vorstrecken müssen.Sie werden jetzt wohl Mahnungen versenden,dann kommen regelm. Inkassobriefe von Anwälten,die sowas mitmachen.Die kann man alle wegwerfen.Selbst Drohungen mit Schufaeintrag und alles andere ist Blödsinn.Sie wollen nur einschüchtern das doch irgendwann bezahlt wird.Keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage steckt dahinter.
Vielleicht weiss noch einer was über diese Abzocke?


----------



## Goblin (18 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Ist wohl diese Seite hier Topstar777.de

Das steht auf der Anmeldeseite ganz oben rechts


> Durch Drücken des Buttons 'Anmelden' entstehen Ihnen Kosten in Höhe von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr - 12 Monate zu je 8 Euro


Achtet natürlich kein Mensch drauf. Persönliche Daten soll man natürlich ( um den Opfern später mit Mahnerpressungsdrohspammüll per Email und Brief auf den P*** gehen zu können ) angeben !

So sieht die Willkommensmail aus



> *Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Abstimmung bei topstar777.de*
> 
> 
> *Ihre Anmeldedaten:*
> ...


 
Widerufsbelehrung gibts nur als Link. Mal sehen wann die Ersten Erpressungsopfer hier auftauchen

Wer hier wohl den Inkassokasper macht ? Man darf gespannt sein

Eine weitere Geschäftsidee der "Firma"
expresswunsch24.de
und
outletinator.de

Also Sachen gibts,unglaublich


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2011)

*AW: Popstar 777 Abzocke*

Ob die George Clooney gefragt haben, sein Bild verwenden zu dürfen?
Bestimmt - wie sich das für ein seriöses Unternehmen gehört.

Wo hab ich denn wieder meine Ironie-Tags hingelegt?
:-p


----------



## Gregor (18 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Pardon,heisst natürlich Topstar777,nicht Popstar777.
Da diese Seite garnicht kannte und mich  auch niemals bei einer
kostenpflichtigen Seite nur fürs voten anmelden würde ist es noch
betrügerischer.Abzocke ist es,arglistige Täuschung weil die Kostenfalle startmässig nicht sofort zu sehen ist.Auf einer Geschädigtenseite stand auch,das dies evtl. erst nachträglich hinzugefügt wurde,wo es ebenfalls  übersehen werden kann.
Auf einer Verbraucherschutzseite steht übrigends  ein Tip,wenn man selbst das Häkchen zur Teilnahme nicht gesetzt hat,kann man ohnehin nicht haftbar gemacht werden.Kann ja ein Anderer am PC gewesen sein,bekommt man immer Recht.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Der Möchtegernachwuchsabzocker erfährt öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit:

Berliner Abo-Falle lauert auf DSDS-Fans


> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor Abofallen wie topstar777.de. In der Regel gilt für die Opfer jedoch keine Zahlungspflicht, wenn nicht klar und deutlich über den Vertragsschluss und die daraus entstehenden Kosten informiert wurde. Besonders geschützt sind Minderjährige, die ein kostenpflichtiges Abo abschließen. Hier können die Eltern die Zahlung einfach verweigern, wenn sie mit dem Abonnement nicht einverstanden sind.


----------



## peter grimm (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



Gregor schrieb:


> Bekam wie viele eine Rechnung über 96 Euro nur fürs angebliche Voten  für die DSDS-Stars der RTLsendung.Dahinter steckt die Firma O. M. aus Berlin.Es handelt sich hier um arglistige Täuschung,da man zunächst nicht die mit der Abstimmung verbundene Kosten/Premienmitgliedschaft erkennt.Auch die AGBS sind stümperhaft ,nicht so zulässig,wie sie da stehen,auch in Bezug auf Verträge etc.Auf den Seiten hilferuf.de - Herzlich willkommen! und www. gutefrage.net  stehen viele Geschädigte.auf www. Comuterbild.de steht die Seite Popstar 777 auch unter den Abzockfirmen.Auf den beiden erstgenannten ist merkwürdigerweise jeweils ein kurzfristig Angemeldeter der allein auf weiter Flur für die Rechte der Abzockfirma kämpft.Meiner Ansicht nach ist dieser von dem Abzockunternehmen selbst,um sogar hier durch Einschüchterungen viele zum Zahlen zu veranlassen. Die Geschädigten die alle eine Rechnung bekamen,2 J.Mitgliedschaft sollten wissen,das so eine Abzockfirma es garnicht bis zum Gericht kommen lässt,weil Sie ohnehin verlieren und für die Klage noch Geld vorstrecken müssen.Sie werden jetzt wohl Mahnungen versenden,dann kommen regelm. Inkassobriefe von Anwälten,die sowas mitmachen.Die kann man alle wegwerfen.Selbst Drohungen mit Schufaeintrag und alles andere ist Blödsinn.Sie wollen nur einschüchtern das doch irgendwann bezahlt wird.Keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage steckt dahinter.
> Vielleicht weiss noch einer was über diese Abzocke?


willkommen im club der"96ieger"
auch ich bin jetzt zum 2.mal reingefallen!
das erste mal bei antassia und nun bei "www.outlets.de
habe die zahlungsaufforderung gleich an freunde und bekannte w eitergeleitet,wart jetz mal ab was kommt


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



peter grimm schrieb:


> wart jetz mal ab was kommt



das übliche Kasperletheater wie man es seit sechs Jahren Abofallenabzocke bis zum Erbrechen kennt:
>>  Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Teleton (22 April 2011)

*AW: Popstar 777 Abzocke*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Ob die George Clooney gefragt haben, sein Bild verwenden zu dürfen?


Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir auf: Als ich die Seite vor einigen Tagen besucht habe waren noch Fotos der Sangeskadetten da, jetzt nur noch Silhouetten?
Sind da die Lizenzen für die Nutzung abgelaufen?

Die AGB sind entweder vom gleichen Schneider wie die von Webtains oder geguttet. Fast wortgleich bis in die Details.


----------



## Gregor (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Bei Belugas Abzocker Blog ist ganz gut beschrieben wie unwirksam die Klauseln sind und wie man reagierren soll.
Kann man also nur ausstehen falls Mahnungen usw. kommen.Erst nach Erhalt der Rechnung beginnt die Widerspruchsfrist.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Warum in die Ferne schweifen:

 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



> .Erst nach Erhalt der Rechnung beginnt die Widerspruchsfrist


Nöööö ! Die Frist beginnt mit dem Erhalt der Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



Gregor schrieb:


> Bei Belugas Abzocker Blog ist ganz gut beschrieben wie unwirksam die Klauseln sind und wie man reagierren soll.



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Gregor (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Stimmt Bin auf Verbraucherschutzseiten gegangen und auch auf die genannten rechtlichen Seiten,Mahnungen,Inkasso usw. und daher schon schlauer geworden wie der ganze Verlauf ist bis zum Gericht etc.


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



> bis zum Gericht


Wohl ehr nicht


----------



## Gregor (23 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Bei Belugas Abzocker Blog hat jemand nicht nur Strafanzeige gestellt  gegen diese Abzockfirma,sondern sich auch ans  Gericht,Gewerbeamt,Finanzamt u.a. gewandt um mehr gegen die Firma O.....  M.... zu unternehmen.Finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



Gregor schrieb:


> hat jemand nicht nur Strafanzeige gestellt  gegen diese Abzockfirma,sondern sich auch ans  Gericht,Gewerbeamt,Finanzamt u.a. gewandt um mehr gegen die Firma O.....  M.... zu unternehmen.


Vielleicht haben die zuständigen Behörden  ja bei dem Möchtegernminiabzocker  mal den
Mut zu Aktionen um Aktivitäten vorzugaukeln
In den vergangenen  sechs Jahren haben sie ihn jedenfalls bei den Großabzockern der Abofallenbranche 
und  Millionen Betroffener bis heute nicht bewiesen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Die betreffende "Firma" wurde erst am 29.03.2011 - veröffentlicht am 31.03.2011 - ins Handelsregister eingetragen. Erfahrungsgemäß dauert es immer noch eine Weile, bevor entsprechende "Gegenmaßnahmen" bekannt werden.


----------



## Gregor (25 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Jetzt kommen auch noch ständig die Newsletter per Mail an.So ein abgezocktes Unternehmen Topstar777 von O. M. aus Berlin lässt sich von nichts beeindrucken.


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



Gregor schrieb:


> So ein abgezocktes Unternehmen Topstar777 von O. M. aus Berlin lässt sich von nichts beeindrucken.


Dann ist er ja gut in der Tradition aller Abofallenabzocker. Von denen hat sich
 auch noch nie jemand beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## Goblin (25 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



> Jetzt kommen auch noch ständig die Newsletter per Mail an


Trag doch den Absender in den Spamfilter ein. Dann haste Ruhe vor dem Müll


----------



## Gregor (26 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Danke,versuche ich.bin am PC Anfänger,hoffe das geht bei webmail.


----------



## Gregor (28 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Bekam heute von dieser Abzockfirma Mosig Media GmbH einen Antwortbrief auf meinen Widerspruch.
Erst mal erklären Sie Ihre Verwunderung da ihre Daten,Aktivierung des
Accounts bis hin zur richtige Mailadresse durch Bestätigung belegt wären.
Sie sind damit unser Vetragspartner schreiben sie.
Auszug an mich:
Sie erklären in Ihrem Schreiben,Sie seien der Auffassung,es sei kein kostenpflichtiger Vertag zustande gekommen.Das ist nicht richtig.Sie haben sich auf unsere Webseite angemeldet,unsere Bestimmungen zur Kenntnis genommen und wurden auch über ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt.Daraufhin haben wir ihnen eine E-mail mit dem Hinweis auf Aktivierung Ihres Account geschickt.
In dieser E.Mail an sie,haben wir Sie abermals überihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt und Ihnen unsere AGb zur Kenntnisnahme mit gesandt.Damit erfolgte diese Belehrung vor Vertragsabschluss-nämlich vor Aktivierung ihres Account.Es ist ein wirksamer Vetrag zustande gekommen.Sie sind über ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden.
Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie Ihrer Geburtsturkunde,damit wir uns überzeugen können,das ihre Stellungnahme korrekt ist.

Das war die Antwort auf mein Widerruf per Einschreiben.
Bin für Antwort verbunden.
Gregor


----------



## Goblin (28 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



> Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie Ihrer Geburtsturkunde,damit wir uns überzeugen können,das ihre Stellungnahme korrekt ist


Auf KEINEN Fall machen. Mit den Daten kann man richtig Unsinn machen. Der Anbieter ist in der Beweispflicht dass ein Kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zu stande gekommen ist,nicht Du. Wär ja noch schöner

Man schreibt Abzockern auch keine Liebesbriefe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> Sie sind über ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden


Eine Widerrufsbelehrung per Link ist unzulässig,meine Herren



> und Ihnen unsere AGb zur Kenntnisnahme mit gesandt


Kosten haben in den AGB nichts zu suchen


----------



## Gregor (28 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Würde ich nie machen.Nehme an,sie haben nicht mal mein Geburtsdatum,wollen mehr erfahren.Sie schrieben in dem Brief auch,sie hätten meine IP gespeichert.Das allein ist schon Blödsinn.Wird immer nach Wochen gelöscht od. eher,von jedem Gericht im Lande nur bei Gewaltverbrechen rausgesucht,viel zu umständlich und Kostenaufwendig und ohnehin kein Beweis wer am PC war.Sehr stümperhaft alles,aber bringt viel Geld.
Was machen wir ehrlichere Menschen verkehrt,wenn man sowas in unserem Rechtsstaat machen kann.Geht ja noch lange weiter diese Abzocke,Drohungen.


----------



## Goblin (28 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



> Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie Ihrer Geburtsurkunde,damit wir uns überzeugen können,das ihre Stellungnahme korrekt ist


Stimmt,fällt mir grad erst auf. Was hat eine Geburtsurkunde mit einem Widerruf zu tun ?


> Sie schrieben in dem Brief auch,sie hätten meine IP gespeichert


Na und ?
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



Goblin schrieb:


> Kosten haben in den AGB nichts zu suchen


Ist nicht verboten sie dortin  zu setzen aber eben nicht als alleinigen Informationsort.


----------



## Goblin (28 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

So meinte ich das auch


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

OpSec warnt vor als Umfrage mit Gewinnspiel getarnter Abofalle topstar777.de - Business | News | ZDNet.de


> Der Schmähpreis "Das Schwarze Schaf" geht im April 2010 an die Betreiber der Site topstar777.de. OpSec Security, Initiator des Preises, begründet die Entscheidung mit der Art und Weise, wie Surfer dort zu einem Abonnement verleitet werden.



Aktion Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Gregor (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Bekam jetzt nach vier Wochen genau die gleiche Rechnung,Daten alles gleich nocheinmal.Eine neue Masche?Nicht mehr reagieren? Habe bei der ersten Rechn. bereits Widerspruch per Einschr./R. eingelegt.Müsste doch reichen?


----------



## Goblin (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



> Müsste doch reichen


War schon zu viel. Man schreibt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe. Klopp den Müll in die Tonne und genieß das schöne Wetter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Gregor (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*

Mach ich,aber hab noch ein Problem jetzt mit einem Maklervertrag.Was aber wohl nicht hierhergehört.


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Topstar 777 Abzocke*



Gregor schrieb:


> aber hab noch ein Problem jetzt mit einem Maklervertrag.Was aber wohl nicht hierhergehört.



Mit Sicherheit  nicht


----------

